# Ok, wow, this stinks



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, we got back from vacation last week. Almost exactly a week ago. During out 1.5 week vacation, I unplugged the 501. Now, I come back, and its been acting pretty poorly. Already twice I've had to reboot it, because it wouldn't respond to pause, record, etc.

Its been saintly up to this point. . .

:shrug: 

Should I return it?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Could you be more specific with the problems that you've been experiencing? Typically someone here knows the answer to most problems, but we need to know exactly what they are.


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, for some reason, it just stops responding to PVR commands. If I press pause, nothing happens. If I press record, it doesn't start recording. Yes, I'm in Sat mode. 

A reboot is the only way to fix it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How long has it been since you replaced the batteries in your remote?


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

hmmm, maybe 4 months? But it's fine every other time! Every other time, its impecable. . .


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would be willing to bet its something with the Remote, first try new batteries.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree with Scott - first replace the batteries. If that doesn't do the trick, get a short piece of coax cable (3' to 6' or so) and a barrell connector. Connect the cable to the antenna port on the 501, and use the barrell connector to connect the uhf antenna to the other end of the cable. Place the antenna somewhere a little away from the receiver and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

But if he reboots it is ok...sounds like the receiver is flaky.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When I always do is, after a front panel reset, run a check switch.


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

how long is the warranty, btw?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

PVR501 warranty is one year. You can extend it after that (and the rest of your DISH hardware) for $1.99mo.

My PVR started acting weird a couple of weeks ago. I tried reboots, switch tests (with wierd results) & replacing switch.

Finally I did a memory dump and that seems to have solved the problem. I had to redo my favorite lists & guide settings, etc. but it didn't erase anything on the hard drive.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

HT guy ... methinks the sour sewer gas along PCH may have affected your PVR.

Those of us on the hillside above you are not having this problem!


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

well, it did it again. This time, the sound just cut out on recorded events. I'll replace the batteries. . . see if that fixes it. if not, I think I'll give dish a call. . .


----------

